# Best Looking 3-Series Ever



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

This is my opinion, but this has to be the best looking 3-Series besides the 335i Coupe ever. I love this.. And this is the 335d that I am looking into. Very very nice. Gorgeous car.










Anyone else think so?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> This is my opinion, but this has to be the best looking 3-Series besides the 335i Coupe ever. I love this.. And this is the 335d that I am looking into. Very very nice. Gorgeous car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me. "Best looking ever" is kind of a stretch.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

I do not disagree. Other than the coupe as you stated though. The coupes are always works of art.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

When you sober up, take a good look at an E46....it might change your opinion....


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> When you sober up, take a good look at an E46....it might change your opinion....


Only if it's the M3..


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like a small e60 series


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

It does look really good, I agree.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I couldn't agree less. For starters, how about a diet?


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

Roger, that, AZNM . . . my first 3er weighed in at 2800# (and I have no clue why a 'D' suffix makes a difference over an "i", it's all the same body (OK, diesels weigh more)) . . . I could sorta see a 135, same wheelbase as my '81 320i, but sooooo porky.

I have always favored small, agile cars - fun-to-drive quotient is sooo much higher, and safety-wise - accident avoidance- it's like gunfighting - don't be there when it starts.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

To each his own, but I prefer the E30 and E46 to the current body style.


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

E90? best looking 3? :rofl:

Best looking 3's? Just my opinion but I'd have to say E46 for coupe/cab and E36 for sedan (especially E36 M3 sedans)...


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

I went to my local BMW dealerships today and asked when the new 3's were commin in. He said that there are a few comming in but they are already spoken for. At both dealerships too.. thats crazy.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

I prefer myself the E46. :thumbup:


----------



## TrippinBimmer (Oct 9, 2006)

Im bias but E46 FTMFW!


----------



## nattyderek (Sep 11, 2008)

roknazn said:


> im bias but e46 ftmfw!


+1


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

E46 hands down


----------



## Roger Smith (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep...I'm biased too , but the E46 is a fantastic looking vehicle IMO. The E92 coupe is a sweet ride, but the E46 tops it for me.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's just my opinion but since you asked:

E30>E46>E36>E90

Of course I mean the best looking model of each generation (E30 M3, E46 M3 or ZHP, E36 M3 etc).


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris90 said:


> It's just my opinion but since you asked:
> *
> E30>E46>E36>E90*
> 
> Of course I mean the best looking model of each generation (E30 M3, E46 M3 or ZHP, E36 M3 etc).


:stupid: x100


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

E30 M3 

/thread


----------



## Soviet1942 (Sep 23, 2007)

LuvThatSam said:


> :stupid: x100


:thumbup: e30ftw


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Fast Bob said:


> When you sober up, take a good look at an E46....it might change your opinion....





Roger Smith said:


> Yep...I'm biased too , but the E46 is a fantastic looking vehicle IMO. The E92 coupe is a sweet ride, but the E46 tops it for me.


Good call.

IMO, the E46 coupe with ZHP is the best looking 3 series hands down. I like the E92 M3 better as an all-around car, but it doesn't hold a candle to my old ZHP in terms of looks.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> When you sober up, take a good look at an E46....it might change your opinion....


I agree..Its nice. But not that great/


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

IMO the e46 is in a whole different level. I love both body styles just as much though.


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

e30 m3
e46 m3
e92 m3

and in that order


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Seven11 said:


> e30 m3
> e46 m3
> e92 m3
> 
> and in that order


Minor modification.

e30 m3
e46 m3
E36 M3 sedan
e92 m3

I get tired of seeing my ZHP every day, so not sure how to rank it.


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

E46 > E90

I just hate the rear side profile of the E90, it just looks so "fat"

The coupes are better looking but I like the E46 coupe as much as the E92 coupe


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I grew up in a different "time-period".........the E30 was before my time, well, sort of, but I got into cars around the time the E46 rolled around. Hence, its kind of obvious what I like.

I will say this though: I rode in an instructor's E30 M3 around the track for about an hour. _Riding_ in the passenger seat, was more exciting than _driving_ our E90 325i sport, which is so dull that it puts me to sleep midway thru a bend.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I grew up in a different "time-period".........the E30 was before my time, well, sort of, but I got into cars around the time the E46 rolled around. Hence, its kind of obvious what I like.
> 
> I will say this though: I rode in an instructor's E30 M3 around the track for about an hour. _Riding_ in the passenger seat, was more exciting than _driving_ our E90 325i sport, which is so dull that it puts me to sleep midway thru a bend.


E30 wasn't in my time period either, but as far as I can remember, I loved the E30 first before any other bimmer. I would also see a lot of E28's when I was a kid and hated them because the muffler was in the middle. :rofl:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is the best looking 3 series ever


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ Hands down. :thumbup:


----------



## Phil G (Sep 16, 2006)

Although I'm only 22, I was into cars at a VERY young age, and can remember when the E30 was the newest 3 Series around. I guess I'm just the only one, but I guess the E30 just makes me the most nostalgic, but don't think it's the best looking. I still love the looks of the E30, but I guess I just think it suffered a little from the overly boxy shapes of the 80's. However, I will say though I think the E30 M3 probably still is the best looking 3 Series ever, probably mainly because of the history associated with it. An E30 M3 is GORGEOUS, especially in black!! :yikes:

Sedan:
E46>E90>E36>E30

Coupe:
E92 (I'm biased)>E46>E21>E36>E30

M3:
E30>E46>E92>E36


----------



## LI E90 (Apr 9, 2007)

507 is the best looking BMW ever

but that is the best looking E90 By far


----------



## e36unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

Sedans certainly aren't the best looking cars. 

Which is why i have a coupe.....

And man, that Burgundy 2002 is a butterfly.


----------

